# Did ACEdubs just find pre-made Air Ride trunk frame's???!!!!



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

Probably not.
But it's pretty fuken cool.

I cut a twin bed Box Spring in half. (Don't ask)
I noticed that the size and construction reminded me of the frames we build for our trunk setups.

Guess what dudes.....perfect width and fit!! lolololol
Has cool rounded edges too.

Here are some pics. The LAST two pics are to show you that the width is spot on.
I just layed it in there. I already have a false floor installed and the frame was not cut to length.
If it was...it would drop in perfectly :beer:

Twin Box Springs are cheap. You can find people giving them away. Look on ebay, craigslist, or local thrift store.
Remember...YOU GET TWO TRUNK FRAMES PER BOX SPRING! WOO HOO!!! 

*Examples --->* http://cgi.ebay.com/2-twin-boxsprin...50822050721?pt=Mattresses&hash=item3a6628c3a1

http://cgi.ebay.com/Solid-Wood-Twin...-/220788544109?pt=US_Beds&hash=item336805d26d

ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:
































































*ACE instaframe FTW!* _nomnomnomnomnomnomnomonomonomonomonomnom_


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

why would you ever need this? lol


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

RichieMK4Rich said:


> why would you ever need this? lol


It's an equipment frame _for people with air ride_.


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

If you bolt everything to the frame, you can just take the box in and out of your trunk/hatch. 
That's what I did.
I made everything quick disconnect and just pull my box right out.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2005)

posted this on AirSociety, not sure if serious...


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

sandro_bit said:


> posted this on AirSociety, not sure if serious...


This is the #1 thing I'm asked in my life. :laugh:

Yes, totally serious.


----------



## kdeboer (Feb 6, 2008)

Umm.. or you could make your own for cheaper, and it would be purpose built.


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

OldSkoolRabbit said:


> Umm.. or you could make your own for cheaper, and it would be purpose built.



Yeah. I just talk to A LOT of first timers. You know, guys "thinking" about going air. They always ask if I know anyone that would build a frame for them. They don't want to deal with finding wood, cutting, measuring..yadayada. They want air, but don't know how to do anything.
You are right though. If you are experienced, you could definitely build one, but I figured since the size of this frame was drop in perfect, I'd post it up.
I mean, doesn't everyone have a twin bed box spring in their attic or basement?? :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2005)

imo ACEdubs has it made, he should become a box frame importer and ball like a king


----------



## Du Werke (Aug 24, 2008)

I want my click back


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

Wait but that box is not made of that special material that you use in your car that evaporates in the rear end collision. 
Please read. An important safety precaution for Air Ride Suspension build's.


----------



## European (Jun 11, 2002)

I hope you checked for bed bugs? lol


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

Rat4Life said:


> Wait but that box is not made of that special material that you use in your car that evaporates in the rear end collision.
> Please read. An important safety precaution for Air Ride Suspension build's.


of course I would notch the pieces that run front to back. Thought that was a given.


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

Rat4Life said:


> Wait but that box is not made of that special material that you use in your car that evaporates in the rear end collision.
> Please read. An important safety precaution for Air Ride Suspension build's.


I see what you did there :laugh:

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

umm anyone who is worried about building a frame should either have someone else do their install or step away from the airride... im not saying, im just sayin


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

k


----------

